# Cake Anyone?



## MrCrusher (May 31, 2018)

Hi all,

Thought I would post a pic of what I saved and scrounged up all winter.
I use a 2000ML buchner funnel for rinsing and after it is clean I draw as much water out with the vacuum as I can.

This is the result.




I wanted to post this and before I had it dried and weighed and let anyone that wanted take a guess as to the actual weight. ( not sure if the forum was down or I has computer connection issues) I now do know the total weight of both this single cake and the smaller one from all that I cemented out of my last batch.

I think I will still let anyone interested take a guess at the weight. I will post the answer next week.

Thanx
Mr_Crusher


----------



## Owltech (Jun 1, 2018)

The weight after vacuum filtration -30%


----------



## Palladium (Jun 1, 2018)

2.5 lbs


----------



## MrCrusher (Jun 1, 2018)

Owltech,

I will have to try that next time I vacuum one down. I did not weigh it before drying.

Thanx
Mr_Crusher


----------



## cuchugold (Jun 4, 2018)

Owltech said:


> The weight after vacuum filtration -30%


Where is MY platinum refining video?. 

(Always looking to improve my lab techniques!)


----------



## MrCrusher (Jun 8, 2018)

Well,

The answer is 2,822 Grams, or 90 toz and 23 Grams 

The total Cemented from a 5 gallon bucket was 120 toz and 43 Grams

Thanx
MrCrusher


----------



## cosmetal (Jun 8, 2018)

MrCrusher said:


> Well,
> 
> The answer is 2,822 Grams, or 90 toz and 23 Grams
> 
> ...



Excuse me . . . my ignorance is legendary. 

What am I looking at? Cake of what? Ag, Pt or Pd? 120 t oz is a lot of something.

I ask because my ignorance remains unless I ask questions.

Peace.
James


----------



## Palladium (Jun 8, 2018)

Pt or Pd whether cemented or precipitated would be a different color. Silver regardless of the silver name is actually a white metal in metallic form. Couple that with the fact that it was cemented from a nitric solution with copper tells us it can't be one of the other white metals like lead, tin or zinc. All these are below copper in the series and would not precipitate from the solution, but stay in solution. 

Plus I've seen enough cemented silver to spot it right off.

That's some good clean dense silver. When i said 2 1/2 lbs i didn't know it was cemented with copper at the time. I was thinking silver chloride method which tends to lead to a more fluffy type precipitate which is not as dense per cubic inch.

Looks good! If you want to sell any of it holler at me.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 8, 2018)

Now that's not to say that their won't be Pd or Pt in the silver.
What is the source of the silver? 
Silver is not only a good scavenger of metals when in melted solvated form, but also in solution form it complexes with Pd, Au, and Pt to carry over! This is the reason for the silver cell to do a final separation.


----------



## MrCrusher (Jun 9, 2018)

Palladium,

You were correct abut it being Silver cement. Cosmetal I am sorry I did not say what it was in the opening post.

It was from Sterling Silver scrap and silverware. As Palladium mentioned I still need to process it through my Silver cell. I think at this point it is already very clean overall.

I now have a large amount to run through my cell. BTW Palladium I liked your video explaining the silver cell solution. It will be very helpful when I make my solution for this run.

I am assuming this was your video?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CC9LO5WnuvU

Please correct me if I am wrong.

Thanx
Mr_Crusher


----------



## Palladium (Jun 9, 2018)

Thank you. Yes sir that would be me.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CC9LO5WnuvU[/youtube]


----------

